# first project on the new sewing machine



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Never think I never touched a sewing machine until yesterday huh?


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

wow thats great. i wish i had a sewing machine


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks pretty good! Callie is such a beautiful little lady! :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I thik you did a good job... looks good on Callie


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you serious? You had never used a sewing machine before? 

You did an incredible job then. You should have seen my first project.... :lol: It was in Home Ec in high school (we won't talk about how many years ago that was.. ). It was pretty pitiful.

Great job.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That's an amazing job for never using a sewing machine!!!!!!!!!!! Callie looks adorable!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats awesome! Your a natural


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Good job!!! So proud of you!! Knew you could do it. :wink:  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

you have inspired me!!

i can sew barely but have been putting off trying because of no self confidence


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow looks real good!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

WOW!! Great job. Your baby looks fabulous!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so jealous! That turned out so good.


----------

